
Evaluating Modern GPU Interconnect: PCIe, NVLink, NV-SLI, NVSwitch and GPUDirect - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.04611
======
godelmachine
They haven’t involved InfiniBand in this. Pity.

